# HMP Noranside, Scotland - January and June 2018



## Brewtal (Jul 25, 2018)

Growing up not too far from here I have know about this place for a long time. Since it closed its always been on the list, but its always the ones on my door step that get brushed aside. I don't get back up north as much as I would like to so its always the new places or the ones that don't have long left that take priority.

I first visited some time last year, late in the day after another explore and did the most half assed recce ever. I went back in January after one of my many visits to Sunnyside and thought it was my lucky day. Lots of open doors! The light was fading so got some externals, went to have a look inside the buildings - all locked up! Very strange. I eventually realised someone was walking around the site and decided to bail. Fast forward to June and I am back again with prettyvacant71 and we decided to swing by for a look on our way to do the bits of Sunnyside we have both missed. Sometimes it just takes a second pair of eyes but we managed to get in eventually, with great difficulty. I didn't think we would be long there, but we were both pretty shocked at how nice this place was inside.

I have tried to look up the history but its all a bit patchy. The main admin block, Noranside House, is believed to date back to the 1830's. The site wasn't always a prison, it has been both a borstal and a sanatorium at some point. The prison closed in 2011.


Some externals taken in January just before sunset:






















Main cell block in June:




























































































































Gym hall:








































Various workshops and teaching rooms. The metal fairy crew had been in part of it, so only a few pics:













And now Noranside House, a most pleasant surprise inside! 














































The only graffiti in the place. I started editing it out but gave up.








































The place has since been sealed up tight and has regular patrols now, so I am told by some locals. We helped some other explorers get in but people have failed since. Just saying in case you fancy a trip. The site has been sold now and I have heard rumours of a hotel project on the cards, but I have yet to see that confirmed.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## littleboyexplore (Jul 25, 2018)

nice one!


----------



## HughieD (Jul 25, 2018)

Another epic report. A bit of fireplace, corridor and staircase envy going on there....


----------



## Scattergun (Jul 26, 2018)

That's a good set, you've made it look better than it is although that's just my opinion. I found the cell blocks interesting and the mansion a bit bland. We did bump into a lad here once that said he lived locally, he may have been responsible for the open doors. The eastern European gents charged with looking after the place must check them regularly.


----------



## krela (Jul 26, 2018)

You go quiet for months then post up a court, prison and mental hospital. Yeah I see how it is...


----------



## Brewtal (Jul 26, 2018)

krela said:


> You go quiet for months then post up a court, prison and mental hospital. Yeah I see how it is...



Fuck I should’ve posted one of the police stations, then finished with a morgue. Would’ve been the perfect timeline from start to finish!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 26, 2018)

This place surprised me with its hidden talents, Scotland has a lot to offer at the moment

Cool pics


----------



## rockfordstone (Jul 27, 2018)

nice interesting set there. surprised how clean it is given how long its been closed. thanks for sharing


----------



## Pamexplore (Aug 29, 2018)

Totally loved it there. Such good condition considering it’s been empty 12 years. You could actually just move people right in, it’s still that good.


----------



## Wrench (Aug 30, 2018)

That is most fecking excellent thanks for posting loving those pics


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Sep 4, 2018)

Wow what an amazing report, thank you! So cool to see a place still in such a good way!


----------



## RoberJames (Oct 17, 2018)

Went recently and was chased away by security dogs which was a fright.


----------



## Rolfey (Oct 18, 2018)

Nice report


----------



## Sabtr (Oct 18, 2018)

Excellent.

I'm so pleased others explore old prisons because I have a real fear of accidentally being locked inside 

For some reason it reminds me of my old high school mixed with the RVI hospital at Newcastle.
Some interesting stuff in there and a rare look at what nice people like myself will hopefully never ever see!


----------



## mookster (Oct 18, 2018)

Sausage said:


> Excellent.
> 
> I'm so pleased others explore old prisons because I have a real fear of accidentally being locked inside



If I remember rightly when prisons close all the cell door locking mechanisms must be removed or rendered non-working to avoid that very thing. Might be making it up though.


----------



## Brewtal (Oct 18, 2018)

mookster said:


> If I remember rightly when prisons close all the cell door locking mechanisms must be removed or rendered non-working to avoid that very thing. Might be making it up though.



No you are absolutely right. My best mate works as a screw and I asked her about that! (Pre Holloway visit question!)


----------



## kilham (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi all,
I joined up here many years ago to read and enjoy all of your posts on the many buildings that have just been left to rot. Some beautiful, some maybe less so, but hoped one day I could afford to buy one.
It took a while but I scraped enough together and am now one of the purchasers of a small part of the Noranside estate. We're not property developers, just people who want to make something of it to live and work in. 
Could I ask that you all remove Noranside from your list of places to visit as it's no longer abandoned. Parts of it are occupied full time and there are guard dogs.

Thank you, and please do keep exploring and photographing the genuinely empty places.


----------



## Brewtal (Oct 30, 2018)

kilham said:


> Hi all,
> I joined up here many years ago to read and enjoy all of your posts on the many buildings that have just been left to rot. Some beautiful, some maybe less so, but hoped one day I could afford to buy one.
> It took a while but I scraped enough together and am now one of the purchasers of a small part of the Noranside estate. We're not property developers, just people who want to make something of it to live and work in.
> Could I ask that you all remove Noranside from your list of places to visit as it's no longer abandoned. Parts of it are occupied full time and there are guard dogs.
> ...



Word is getting around that the place is secure and guard dogs are on site. Many congratulations on your purchase, I am very happy to hear Noranside is going to be saved. What are the plans for it? I’d love to know, as would many others.


----------



## wolfism (Oct 30, 2018)

Brewtal said:


> Word is getting around that the place is secure and guard dogs are on site. Many congratulations on your purchase, I am very happy to hear Noranside is going to be saved. What are the plans for it? I’d love to know, as would many others.


+1. I'm also glad that at least part of Noranside is going to be brought back into use. Having made a few trips over the past six years, the deterioration is quite marked between 2012 and today.


----------



## MilneDavid (Mar 31, 2019)

Noranside House was built by my 2nd cousin, 5 generations removed- John Milne born 29 Aug 1742 at Montrose. He was a merchant in Edinburgh and died at Noranside 9 Oct 1821. He was the last surviving great grandson of James Milne 1645-1716, provost & merchant in Montrose. He is listed in "Legacies of Slave Ownership" online as the joint owner of Grand Bay estate in Carriacou, Grenada, West Indies. Kind regards David Milne


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 1, 2019)

Thanks for that, David. Interesting history fact.


----------



## MilneDavid (Dec 10, 2020)

Just to add a little more to the history of Noranside. John Milne also had offices in Philpot Lane, London and travelled frequently between London & Montrose. He purchased the "Fearn" estate in 1766 from the trustees of (Sir) James Carnegy of Pittarrowand sold off much of it to Charles Greenhill, and had the Dundee architectural practice of "Maclaren Sons & Souter" design the house which was bulit in 1796 and 2 side wings added in 1797. His nephew (Lieut-Colonel) James Mill 1789 -1868, inherited Noranside and sold it to Thomas Gardyne who then sold it to (Major) Robert Thomas, JP in 1865, then his son inherited it prior to the government taking it over. Regards David Milne


----------



## wolfism (Dec 15, 2020)

Thanks for the extra info - just to add that MacLaren designed the extensions to Noranside to accommodate the sanatorium at the start of the 20th century. Nobody seems to know who designed the original house. More info here in the listing - NORANSIDE HOUSE (LB12329)


----------



## Alexynr (Sep 23, 2022)

krela said:


> You go quiet for months then post up a court, prison and mental hospital. Yeah I see how it is...


It was a borstal 1967 and before that it was a Sanatorium,


----------



## Alexynr (Sep 23, 2022)

Sabtr said:


> Excellent.
> 
> I'm so pleased others explore old prisons because I have a real fear of accidentally being locked inside
> 
> ...





Brewtal said:


> Fuck I should’ve posted one of the police stations, then finished with a morgue. Would’ve been the perfect timeline from start to finish!





Wrench said:


> That is most fecking excellent thanks for posting loving those pics


It was a Sanatorium first , then a open Borstal, then a Prison , in 1965 I spent 18 months as a Borstal boy 
there , my squad looked after the grounds , and sometimes sent down to the screws quarters to cut 
their grass , some others worked the farm party, some the garden party


----------

